# Joshua 5:6



## clark thompson (Dec 22, 2013)

Joshua 5:6

King James Version (KJV)



6 For the children of Israel walked forty years in the wilderness, till all the people that were men of war, which came out of Egypt, were consumed, because they obeyed not the voice of the Lord: unto whom the Lord sware that he would not shew them the land, which the Lord sware unto their fathers that he would give us, a land that floweth with milk and honey.


Joshua 5:6

Good News Translation (GNT)



4-6 When the people of Israel left Egypt, all the males were already circumcised. However, during the forty years the people spent crossing the desert, none of the baby boys had been circumcised. Also, by the end of that time all the men who were of fighting age when they left Egypt had died because they had disobeyed the Lord. Just as he had sworn, they were not allowed to see the rich and fertile land that he had promised their ancestors. 

Good News Translation (GNT) 
Copyright © 1992 by American Bible Society

My thoughts.
If we do not trust the Lord we will miss out on the promises of God.


Live a life for Jesus.


----------



## Peairtach (Dec 22, 2013)

The Good New Translation is a paraphrase rather than a serious translation.

Thanks for drawing this passage to our attention, Clark.

What I get out of this is our responsibility in defending and promoting God's Word and carrying out the task of Holy War.

These men failed to take war to the Canaanites with the judgemental sword of iron. We are also meant to be involved in a Holy War in our own places and stations in the Church, not just in what was once the Holy Land, but in the whole world, and using the Sword of the Spirit which is the Word of God.

May we be faithful in whatever part we have to play in this Holy War of world conquest. For myself I see many glaring sins of omission in maximizing the use of my time and talents in my tiny part in this great enterprise.

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MW (Dec 22, 2013)

The conquest of Canaan was not "holy war," but God giving the land of promise to a covenanted people.


----------



## MW (Dec 22, 2013)

clark thompson said:


> If we do not trust the Lord we will miss out on the promises of God.



Thankfully faith itself is promised by God so that His chosen people will not miss out on any blessing which is needful for them.


----------



## Tirian (Dec 22, 2013)

armourbearer said:


> hankfully faith itself is promised by God so that His chosen people will not miss out on any blessing which is needful for them.



Amen


----------



## Peairtach (Dec 23, 2013)

*Mr Winzer*


> The conquest of Canaan was not "holy war," but God giving the land of promise to a covenanted people.



Yes. I notice now that the expression "Holy War" isn't used in Scripture.

There was fighting, but

For neither got their sword the land,
nor did their arm them save;
But thy right hand, arm, countenance;
for thou them favour gave. (Ps. 44:3)


----------

